# Let's Talk November



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

I've only been fishing in Pensacola between May and August. Both the weather and the water are warm and, in my experience, the fish are active. Now I have the opportunity to come back in late October or perhaps the first week of November.

I have no idea what it's like in the Pensacola area in November as far as fishing goes. How's the fishing for specks and reds that time of year? Usually I fish around Little Sabine during the summer and that's the target area this fall. We got into tons of specks this past year in June.

I appreciate the help, guys. I've got my strategy for summertime down. Now I need to learn how to fish in the fall down there.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

In the full summer months, the inshore water temperature is so hot that most species feed at night or at first light. Beginning in October, when the water cools into the 70's, redfish and trout are more active all day and are hungry. In my experience, October and November are much better than August and early September.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

++1


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

true true. i agree with ajerv


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Some kings should still be around then too.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

What about Dec, Jan, Feb? How's the inshore bite then?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> What about Dec, Jan, Feb? How's the inshore bite then?


It can be fantastic if you know where the fish are holed up. Deep holes with mud bottom that have slightly warmer temps... Also the sheepshead bite will be picking up then too. Crunchy baits near any hard structure.

Capt. Wes Rozier (http://www.captwesrozier.com/) can put you on some serious fish any time of year especially in the cooler months.

Alex


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

Haven't been fishing the flats that long...3 to 4 years. Primarily fish Choctawhatchee Bay. Question...seems the flats have been inundated with floating grass for months. Tried fishing last night and surface covered. When does this stuff normally go away?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Bull Reds!!! Yeah...


----------

